

Rounding Decimals in JavaScript - jackmoore
http://www.jacklmoore.com/notes/rounding-in-javascript/

======
al2o3cr
Sup dawg, we heard you liked strings and floating-point arithmetic so we made
it so the only way you can correctly round a float in JS is by using string
arithmetic.

 _facepalm_

